# Marko Jaric's recent play



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I know that earlier this season, a lot of people on this board were talking smack about Marko. And I admit I'm a fan of his (while keeping things in perspective: I know he's no star, and wouldn't start on a good team). But you may recall I discussed his weird confidence issues, too, and said that the more a team relies on him, the better he seems to do. Conversely, when he feels unwanted, he plays like trash.

Whether it's Adriana Lima or something else, he's been really good lately. Check these numbers over the past 7 games in which he's played (removing the two he missed). Basically, these are the games in which he began getting big minutes, starting with 38 minutes at Denver. And frankly, they'd be better if not for his 12-minute game against San Antonio, when he got hurt. These games really demonstrate that point about how well he can play when entrusted with a significant role.

Marko Jaric:
15.4 ppg
3.6 rpg
6.1 apg
1.6 spg
3.9 TO/g
57.5 FG%
50% 3pt%
73.9 FT%

The turnovers are atrocious, but he is trying to force things to happen. I can live with them. And otherwise he's just playing very good basketball. (Remember, these numbers would almost all look quite a bit better minus that one game in which he got hurt. He'd be near 20 ppg, 7 apg, 2 spg, etc. His turnovers would be worse, too, though.)

In closing, GO MARKO!


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

It's his girlfriend.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Marko Jaric is finally coming back to Earth, but I wouldn't count on it any time soon. He will have to earn some confidence first.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

lucky SOB lol

but yeah he's been doing pretty well recently, even hit a few clutch shots in the loss to Atlanta, be interesting to see how the guard rotation works once Foye is back in.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

What?!!! Marko Jaric is hooked up with Adriana Lima?!!!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

edyzbasketball said:


> What?!!! Marko Jaric is hooked up with Adriana Lima?!!!


Yeah, it has been going on for a while. Surprised that you haven't heard till just recently. :lol:


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

What does it say about Jaric that with full minutes there (if he can stay healthy and alert), we're writing about 15-6 or even 20-7 for a time like he is meeting every expectation and going way over his head. Forget about the percentages, those obviously will fall they are only held up 1% of the time (Cheeks, Parker, etc.).

Jaric wasn't supposed to be marvelous but, damn, couldn't we expect 15-6 stretches pretty often and maybe a full season?

I hate Sam Cassell's hip and his later attitude. Jaric's better than Hudson and Mike ames, though.

Please don't tell me the late first round is meaningless or there's nothing that can change a franchise. Can we get a Delorean and pick Barbosa? Even with Josh Howard let's pick Barbosa just to not keep/get Jaric and Hudson.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

JuX said:


> Yeah, it has been going on for a while. Surprised that you haven't heard till just recently. :lol:


You're joking or are you serious?


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

No, he really is dating her.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

jokeaward said:


> What does it say about Jaric that with full minutes there (if he can stay healthy and alert), we're writing about 15-6 or even 20-7 for a time like he is meeting every expectation and going way over his head. Forget about the percentages, those obviously will fall they are only held up 1% of the time (Cheeks, Parker, etc.).
> 
> Jaric wasn't supposed to be marvelous but, damn, couldn't we expect 15-6 stretches pretty often and maybe a full season?


One thing about stats, it gets easy to get caught up in them without being too realistic. I just went through all the starting PGs in the NBA. Let's say, as you hinted, that Marko kept up his current pace for the season, averaging 15.4 ppg and 6.1 apg. There are only seven starting PGs who average more than 15.4 ppg right now; there are 12 with more than 6.1 apg. And in fact, the NBA averages for starting PGs are 13.48 ppg and 6.19 apg. So really, while he's not exactly what we might optimistically hope for, he is playing (statistically and I'd argue factually--as stats don't tell the whole story, as any real fan knows) at a better-than-average level for an NBA starting PG.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

But he has no future here, so this is a perfect time to trade him.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

It's a perfect time to showcase him, I agree.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

He is lacking the consistency, hell, the team has no consistency, but his is more significant. 

If we're looking to trade him, but who are willing to be lenient on the size of his contract?


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Mateo said:


> No, he really is dating her.


What a lucky dog. And there are thousands of men who look better than him.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

edyzbasketball said:


> What a lucky dog. And there are thousands of men who look better than him.



like me lol


oh and i agree on letting him play to showcase him to other teams, somewhere there must be a team with injuries or no depth that would take a chance on him by trading a shorter contract... he has been playing well but hes not here for the long term so while hes on a tear we should look for value around the league

OT, no thread for it but daaaaaamn craig smith with 36 points? BEASTLY


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

^ Yeah, Mr. Smith is a better shooter down low. Corey Brewer is rebounding like crazy, wow. 9 rebounds last night was not overly impressive but good enough for anyone his height.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

luther said:


> One thing about stats, it gets easy to get caught up in them without being too realistic. I just went through all the starting PGs in the NBA. Let's say, as you hinted, that Marko kept up his current pace for the season, averaging 15.4 ppg and 6.1 apg. There are only seven starting PGs who average more than 15.4 ppg right now; there are 12 with more than 6.1 apg. And in fact, the NBA averages for starting PGs are 13.48 ppg and 6.19 apg. So really, while he's not exactly what we might optimistically hope for, he is playing (statistically and I'd argue factually--as stats don't tell the whole story, as any real fan knows) at a better-than-average level for an NBA starting PG.


He isn't averaging 15-6 he's averaging 10.4 PPG, 4.3 APG. 15-6 is his hot streak, I bet more than 20 PGs this year have had a streak like that (if he's a PG, really).

That said, what did Wally average in 03-04 when he didn't touch it as much (and was hesitant): 10 PPG in 22 MPG with no passing. Then as other Wolves bowed out he scored more and more. So even for a guy who could score 17-20 PPG a season (off of KG) could make Jaric look okay sometimes.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

jokeaward said:


> He isn't averaging 15-6 he's averaging 10.4 PPG, 4.3 APG. 15-6 is his hot streak, I bet more than 20 PGs this year have had a streak like that (if he's a PG, really).


I realize that is his streak--and that is what I was going off. I was saying that if he kept up that streak, he would rank ... (and then the rest of the post). The reason I was using his streak vs. other people's overall averages was because that was where the discussion was heading: that even his streak isn't very much to expect.

Anyway, after his last game, his streak isn't as impressive. My only original point of this thread was that he was playing well (definitely not starting some kind of Jaric for MVP campaign).


----------

